# Blood in stool, egg laying



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I've already posted in another section of the forum that Cookie has started to lay infertile eggs (2 so far) and I've already put her on long night treatments. 
When she laid her first egg, there was blood smeared on it, and after that she had a few droppings with blood in it too, but it stopped. She laid her second egg yesterday, no blood, but today she's had 2 droppings with blood in them. The other droppings were fine. She is acting normal, very active as usual. The eggs all cracked so I had to throw them out, but they looked normal and healthy. Here is a pic of the first egg: http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Carla819/media/photo1_zpse07cb203.jpg.html

Is the blood normal? Could it be that she hurt herself since it's her first time laying eggs? I am worried because I read other threads related to this and they all seemed to indicate problems with the uterus or other infections. Please let me know, I am SO worried about my Cookie.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Here is a photo of her latest dropping:
http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Carla819/media/photo2dropping_zps378c43e2.jpg.html
She pooped on the floor and I tried to get it with a paper towel, that's why it looks so smudged, but you can still see that it's brown and that there's blood on it. I should also mention that her eggs are pretty big, I don't know how they could pass through her vent. She is still very active, running around all over the place, she ate okay, and is acting fine.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

a little bit of blood is normal for some hens. my munchlax was the same for the first few eggs. as long as there isnt a mass amount of blood, or if the blood continues, it should be fairly normal. if every dropping has blood, then i'd bring her to the vet to be sure all is well


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok....phew!!! You don't know how relieved I feel right now after reading your answer 
Not all her droppings are bloody. She had 2 more, and one was completely normal, and the other had a tiny streak of blood in it but everything else was normal. I will keep an eye on her.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

dont forget to replace the thrown out eggs with dummy eggs, or she`ll keep laying more to replace the missing ones!


----------

